# Surfside tomorrow morning



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I think I'll give it a shot. Why not?!? LOVE being retired!!! :dance:


----------



## shutout (Mar 2, 2014)

I may give it a try after work today or maybe even tomorrow AM, though that would need to be a quick trip


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

its starting to look good


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

I was thinking the same thing but I have to figure out if I can play hookie, it must be nice to be retired. It's looking like it should be good the next few days. The real question is how is the salinity and will it play a role in the bite?


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

mccain, what pier is that? Gigem 87 , funny, your A&M emblem with the W and F, I laughed out loud at work. I work at Texas A&M, soon to be retired.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Illbethere said:


> mccain, what pier is that? Gigem 87 , funny, your A&M emblem with the W and F, I laughed out loud at work. I work at Texas A&M, soon to be retired.


Nice! I hope Kevin Sumlin "retires" before you do!


----------



## shutout (Mar 2, 2014)

gigem87 said:


> Nice! I hope Kevin Sumlin "retires" before you do!


Same here Fritz! So, are you going to give it a try in the AM?


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

shutout said:


> Same here Fritz! So, are you going to give it a try in the AM?


Yes sir! Same bat time, same bat channel!


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

I love sports and that was the WORST coaching job i have ever witnessed in any sport


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

Illbethere said:


> mccain, what pier is that? Gigem 87 , funny, your A&M emblem with the W and F, I laughed out loud at work. I work at Texas A&M, soon to be retired.


61st. here's a current shot


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Looks good. I am locked and loaded.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## shutout (Mar 2, 2014)

gigem87 said:


> Looks good. I am locked and loaded.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Good Luck Fritz! Wish I could join you.

As an FYI, I ran down to Surfside around 6:40 this evening hoping to get an hour or so in. Even though the 20 mile buoy was only showing 1 foot swells, it was kinda chopped (and not flat at all) by a moderate WSW wind at the old Sam's Pier spot. Not too rough to try in pretty water, but since the water was sandy brown, I decided to pass. I didn't drive down to your spot and for all I know the water color there could have been ok. Since the storm it really varies, depending where you look along Follett's Island.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Sounds like I better stop and get some good live bait on my way down!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

It sucked. Brown water. No bait. A few hardheads was it. Water is cold too.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## shutout (Mar 2, 2014)

gigem87 said:


> It sucked. Brown water. No bait. A few hardheads was it. Water is cold too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that. Things are kinda jacked up right now. I'm sure some are catching somewhere; I'd like to at least try Saturday; may just totally change up from the usual and try live bait off the bank at the back part of the county area at SLP near those bulkheads at the RV Park. By the way, the storm took about 50' of beach away there at the pass and there is a 3' cliff (from the beach area to the water) from close to the bridge all the way around to the back part of that area now. The storm also opened up a little cut to the pass from that lagoon there.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

gigem87 said:


> It sucked. Brown water. No bait. A few hardheads was it. Water is cold too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 Should have brought some live shiners, heard the crappie bite was good between access 4 and 5.
If your trying to catch trout in the surf your about 300 miles to far north.


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

The salinity in the surf hasn't been affected at all, believe it or not. caught 13 slot reds and two 22" trout last Thursday/Friday, all on cut mullet. If you're catching football sized surf trout on cut mullet you know there's plenty more in there.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

b.lullo said:


> The salinity in the surf hasn't been affected at all, believe it or not. caught 13 slot reds and two 22" trout last Thursday/Friday, all on cut mullet. If you're catching football sized surf trout on cut mullet you know there's plenty more in there.


Never caught a speck on dead bait.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

b.lullo said:


> The salinity in the surf hasn't been affected at all, believe it or not. caught 13 slot reds and two 22" trout last Thursday/Friday, all on cut mullet. If you're catching football sized surf trout on cut mullet you know there's plenty more in there.


I have no doubt that you have caught fish in the surf since the storm, but to say that the salinity levels in the surf haven't been affected is totally false.
The 2 most common ways to check salinity levels are by using either a refractometer or a hydrometer, and I'm willing to bet that you used neither to come up with your assumption. I would also be willing to bet that you based your assumption solely on the fact that you caught fish, and therefor the salinity levels couldn't have been affected.
Redfish can and will live in totally fresh water and are in fact stocked in several freshwater lakes in Texas, so catching them in low salinity water is very common.
Trout do prefer higher salinity levels then reds, but are still occasionally caught in very low salinity water, but this seems to be the exception rather then the rule.
Right now the near shore gulf water from the Brazos river to Mitchells cut has very little salinity at all and will take months to return to normal levels.
I am in no way attacking you or calling you out, so please don't take it that way. I am just stating facts, to better inform you and others of the effects that trillions of gallons of freshwater run-off have on the coastal waters of Texas.


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hmmmm, pretty busy anyway, going to hang up here a bit and improve on my bass techniques.


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Solodaddio said:


> Never caught a speck on dead bait.


I caught this 24.5" speck down at Sargent in the second gut on cut mullet weeks before Harvey hit. It isn't my first decent sized trout on cut bait in the surf but I certainly wouldn't target trout this way. Fish gotta eat, Right?

I have to agree with Sharkchum. I do know that salinity was lower in SS when I was down there for Labor day. I used a highly sophisticated piece of equipment called my tongue! Probably not the smartest idea with all the chemical run off in the rivers, but there was a noticeable lack of salt in the water. I assume the salinity has only decreased as fresh water continues to dump into the upper bay systems.


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

jpdarby2 said:


> I caught this 24.5" speck down at Sargent in the second gut on cut mullet weeks before Harvey hit. It isn't my first decent sized trout on cut bait in the surf but I certainly wouldn't target trout this way. Fish gotta eat, Right?
> 
> I have to agree with Sharkchum. I do know that salinity was lower in SS when I was down there for Labor day. I used a highly sophisticated piece of equipment called my tongue! Probably not the smartest idea with all the chemical run off in the rivers, but there was a noticeable lack of salt in the water. I assume the salinity has only decreased as fresh water continues to dump into the upper bay systems.


Nice trout! They'll eat cut bait if they're hungry enough I guess. And Sharkchum, you're right, I didn't use a fancy piece of equipment but to taste... it seemed just as salty... if not saltier, than the other half dozen trips I've made to Galveston pre-Harvey. So if it was a bit fresher than normal it definitely wasn't blatantly obvious to me. Just a simple observation coming from personal experience.


----------



## shutout (Mar 2, 2014)

b.lullo said:


> Nice trout! They'll eat cut bait if they're hungry enough I guess. And Sharkchum, you're right, I didn't use a fancy piece of equipment but to taste... it seemed just as salty... if not saltier, than the other half dozen trips I've made to Galveston pre-Harvey. So if it was a bit fresher than normal it definitely wasn't blatantly obvious to me. Just a simple observation coming from personal experience.


I've been down and fished multiple times since the storm. I've tried quite a few different spots in the surf between the Surfside Jetty and San Luis Pass. The water color and salinity (just measured by taste) has varied greatly from spot to spot even on the same day. The oddest thing I have seen was the Sunday before Labor Day at Access 4 the water was pretty fresh, clear tea stained and a guy caught 5 or 6 specks on a top water, which didn't make much sense to me since salt water is heavier and I would have thought the fish would have been holder deeper in the saltier water. The same morning I heard from a reliable source that a couple of guys caught near limits between Access 5 and Treasure Island using deep diving crank baits which would make more sense. One thing I know for sure is that the specks weren't interested in my gold spoon that day.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

I've caught decent trout on more than one occasion while fishing cracked crab for redfish. Most of the time they can barely pull the clicker drag/spider weight and hang on the hook until almost dead.


----------

